# puppy or adult food??



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

I heard something new the other day from a Havanese breeder. She said not to feed puppy food to a puppy but rather adult food becasue puppy food has too much protein for a puppy to digest. Please give your views as I had never heard this before.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

YOU WILL BE OK TO GIVE YOUR PUPPY A ALL LIFE STAGES KIBBLE


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have never heard that...I always start with puppy food then move on when they are about 6-8 months old. 
Erin


----------

